# MAJEK ILLUSION SO HOW IS THE RIDE?



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

I HAVE HEARD GOOD THINGS/BAD ABOUT THE RIDE OF THIS BOAT? WHAT KINDA OF SPEED DO YOU SEE OUT OF A 200 HP AND HOW DOES IT HANDLE IN TURNS ETC. AND FEEDBACK WOULD HELP


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

ANY BUDDY RAN ONE WITH THE NEW YAMAHA SHO VMAX 4 STROKE? ALSO THERE WEBITSE SAYS MAX HP IS 200 BUT I HAVE SEEN ALOT WITH 225'S ON THEM


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Well built, real shallow, turns well, real rough. I've heard they can run around 50 but not seen that the few times I've been on them for myself.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

as fishinfool said...well built....i keep telling people as rough riding as a rfl is in chop, it is a simple design, so why hasnt anyone esle had the success with that design? they cant keep them together

as far as the illusion, i have one iwth a 200 and a raised all glass riser. top end with the added drag of the riser and the rfl console is 48. at 4000 i get around 33. i love it, it is a flat bottom, but if you know how to run it and where to run it, it is fine....i took a guy out one day and the wind was gusting to 42, we never got out of about 3 feet of water except for a 2 mile stretch where i rode the waves across, he stated maybe it was blowing that hard...so you know hwo the ride felt to him....my point is, it is a flat bottom, you will get soem thump, and you will have to plan your routes, but you can also make a tunnel v or a pad boat rough if the operator doesnt have a clue. it is extremely dry and stable. in shallow water if it will float it will get up. 

johnny and jimmy have always been real conservative as far as ratings, but in the last year or so, they have allowed 225's on it. if you dont buy insurance you can put whatever you want on it.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

forgot you asked about turning and handling...it turns on a dime, in fact you can turn it too sharp, those rails really make a difference. it backs and handles like any tunnel at slow speeds and my raised console is a wind catching sob, but at speed, it handles like a dream


----------



## Majek_20V (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an 08 Illusion with an E-Tec 200 HO which tops out at 52 MPH loaded with fuel, gear and three grown men. It will turn on a dime but as for the ride it is similar to the RFL although it take big chop better. I love the boat and will not own anything other than a Majek. My opinion its the best boat made for the Texas flats.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

I have a 175hpdi/trp on my illusion and it will hit 50 light. It tops out at 48.5 all the time. I always talk to guys with illusions and those with the 200s have always told me they can hit 50 or 51. I'm assuming that is when they are light but don't know for sure. 
As far as ride, going straight into the chop can suck because the boat is essentially flat bottomed. Speed can make a difference but you either have to slow it down to a slow cruise or get on top of the chop and kind of skip across. It is much better if you can take the waves at an angle.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

How much does the raised console affect speed/draft of the boat and do you guys like it? To me it looks like it might take up to much floor space? But I can see the + for having it


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you getting closer to pulling the trigger?


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*Majek illusion*



devildog2856 said:


> I HAVE HEARD GOOD THINGS/BAD ABOUT THE RIDE OF THIS BOAT? WHAT KINDA OF SPEED DO YOU SEE OUT OF A 200 HP AND HOW DOES IT HANDLE IN TURNS ETC. AND FEEDBACK WOULD HELP


 I have an 09 illusion with the yamaha f150 and it will run 45mph WOT. As far as turning it really surprised me how well it turned. It will chatter ur teeth in light chop but thats to be expected. I also was wondering about putting that new 200 or 225 vmax sho on the back. But not sure about options as far as trade in for my F150 with less than 10 hrs. Other than that I couldnt be happier with the performance of the boat.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Are you getting closer to pulling the trigger?


i am getting closer but still kinda up in the air over what to buy so i am talking to people getting idea's i am not really wanting to spend $50k on a bay boat!!!!!!besides the illusion i am waiting on the hayine 24 cat to come out and also looking at the shoalwater 23 cat. i have looked at the tran svt cat but i think it's just to short for me i need something 22ft or longer thanks for all the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*RAISED CONSOLE LOVE OR HATE IT?????*

HOW DO YOU ILLUSION OWNER'S FEEL ABOUT THE RAISED CONSOLE?
DO YOU LOVE IT/HATE IT ???? DOES IT SLOW THE BOAT DOWN TO MUCH ON THE WATER OR DRAG TO MUCH WIND TOWING IT??? OR TAKE UP TO MUCH FLOOR SPACE? DOSENT LOOK LIKE THERE IS MUCH ROOM BETWEEN RISER AND SIDE GUNNEL OF THE BOAT? I USUALLY FISH WITH AT LEAST 3-4 PEOPLE IN THE BOAT


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

i have the all glass riser and first, it isnt any wider than the rfl console on top of it. i dont have any issues with room....just remember to tell your passengers who are not used to the whole raised console thing, that they are 18 inches off the deck, b/c someone will step off, thinking they are stepping over. as far as draft, the riser does not weigh much at all, and the aluminum one even less. jimmy majek told me that with they move everything forward a hair and it does not increase draft


----------



## Magic Man (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an 08 Illusion with a 175hpdi/trp, with an 18" raised platfom. Two guys and 60 gallons of fuel on board and the guage says we're doing about 47/48. The boat will turn on a dime and if you're not careful sling your buddy right off. I've had it in 8" of water and can tell you from experience, it wont run far in 2". You'll love the boat. The ride is rough in chop. But the payoff is getting placed other boats cant or getting there a little faster.

Anyone know of any custom boat cover places in the clear lake/kemah/seabrook areas? My brother-in-law said he had heard there was a custom cover place near by that will measure oin sight, deliver and warrantee. Any ideas?


----------



## TopDogfisherman (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 07 illusion with a consoul lift and I can top out at 43mph and it handles great.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I spoke with a guy the other day that recently bought an Illusion w/Yam 225 SHO (he said 225 was max HP on that boat) and 18" raised platform.
Said it would run +- 62 mph, and that the hole shot was "incredible". Loves the raised platform "wouldn't have one without it", and was suprised how well it turns.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

14 years old and you all ready have a nice rig like that....You are the man!



TopDogfisherman said:


> I have a 07 illusion with a consoul lift and I can top out at 43mph and it handles great.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

My illusion with a yami 200 hpdi will run 52-55 depending on load. As some have stated, light chop is worse than bigger chop. One thing I can say about the illusion is that it is a true fishing boat. Will run shallow, decently quick, very light on its feet and easy to handle, and turns as if it on rails. I love the fact also that it is very stable on the water. Overall I like mine a lot.

My buddy has an illusion with a 200 SHO and top speed is about the same as mine.


----------

